# Spring 2014 PITH Event Type (Discussion on Themes)



## toddlajoie (Apr 27, 2014)

So hopefully you have already seen and voted in the Poll thread on the Spring 2014 PITH event.

This thread is for an open discussion on what people feel about Themes and such.

Would people prefer a straight "just make a cool pen" event, or would people prefer a theme or some restrictions, guidelines, etc.

I am completely open to suggestions, feel free to brainstorm ideas, discuss any that are brought up, propose new things to try, and so on and so forth. I will say that the one thing I would prefer NOT to do this time around is the "material swap" as was done recently. This event is getting off to a late start to try and wrap up in a month, and I would prefer not to add the extra time and complication needed to send out materials before people start working.

There will be no Poll on these options, I'm looking for suggestions and opinions. I will make the final decision on the type of event, taking into account any and all discussions here, but this will not necessarily be a majority rules decision. If someone suggests a great idea that I think will be fun and enjoyable, yet the majority would prefer something that has been done before, we may go with trying something new, that's my feeling on the spirit of these events.

So let's hear those ideas, don't hold back, anything brought up here may very well be used at a future date, so don't feel bad if your idea doesn't end up used for this event.

Just from memory, and to start people thinking, here are the recent "themed" events that I can remember:



Using only "common construction materials" (i.e. Home Depot wood)
Research your recipient and make a pen that reflects what you find out about them.
7mm kits Only
Themed Pens (Seasonal, Olympic, Military, etc)
I would also prefer to keep participation in this event as open as possible. When I first started out, I entered every one of these events I could, and learned and advanced every time, so I would prefer NOT to require specific skills that not everyone would be able to attempt, such as casting, segmenting, kit modifications/kitless, etc. That is not to say you can't do these things within the final theme decision, but I would like to not have these required, so as not to exclude people.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 27, 2014)

I like the themed ones I have participated in.  It makes you reach outside your comfort zone to design a pen.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 27, 2014)

I like the idea of a themed PITH. I'll think while I'm sitting at work for the next couple of hours on what themes to throw out there.


----------



## nascrdad (Apr 27, 2014)

I like the idea of a non-themed. Being a newbie, I am limited on what I feel i can do. Maybe a " Freebie theme", The blank has to be a freebie you received.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 27, 2014)

nascrdad said:


> I like the idea of a non-themed. Being a newbie, I am limited on what I feel i can do. Maybe a " Freebie theme", The blank has to be a freebie you received.



I like the freebie blank idea. If anyone hasn't received a freebie blank yet, I'll sell you one of mine.


----------



## kovalcik (Apr 28, 2014)

Maybe make it any blank you got or can get for free. This opens it up to Freebies, FOG wood, pallet wood, and anything around the house that you have picked up and said "I wonder if I could make a pen out of that".


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 28, 2014)

I think themes are fun, but make it follow the theme closely.

Steampunk could be a fun one too, plus you could do some easier designs with some of psi's steampunk-y kits if you are a beginer. It's fun and pushes you to try something new!


----------



## MarkD (Apr 28, 2014)

How about we send two blanks to the person making your pen. They keep one and use one to make the pen for you.


----------



## BSea (Apr 28, 2014)

MarkD said:


> How about we send two blanks to the person making your pen. They keep one and use one to make the pen for you.


That's a good idea.   I also like the FOG idea.   For those that don't know,  FOG = found on ground.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 28, 2014)

MarkD said:


> How about we send two blanks to the person making your pen. They keep one and use one to make the pen for you.


But it said in the OP that they didn't want to do that.


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll second Bob's FOG theme suggestion.  While that may limit the blanks to wood, it is a great opportunity for turners of all skill levels to participate at a low cost-to-pen level.  

I'm sure some folks will have lots of different FOG material from which to make quite unique pens.  For example, one could mix and match several FOG materials for segmenting.  Just thinkin' out loud.:neutral:


----------



## toddlajoie (Apr 28, 2014)

nascrdad said:


> I like the idea of a non-themed. Being a newbie,  I am limited on what I feel i can do. Maybe a " Freebie theme", The  blank has to be a freebie you received.



I like the Freebie idea also, and I can think of a few ways to work that to not limit it to wood...



MarkD said:


> How about we send two blanks to the person making  your pen. They keep one and use one to make the pen for you.



This is one of my personal favorites for PITHs, but for this round, I'd like to get people working and things moving more quickly, as the material swap adds another round of shipping into the timeline...




Joe S. said:


> I think themes are fun, but make it follow the theme closely.
> 
> Steampunk could be a fun one too, plus you could do some easier designs with some of psi's steampunk-y kits if you are a beginer. It's fun and pushes you to try something new!



This is a great idea also, but I think the current style of "steampunk" here would exclude a lot of people, and I'm always hesitant to require someone to purchase something specific they might not otherwise, just to participate. 


Another idea I had was having people sign up as (self assessed, but also limited to maybe  a year) beginners and experienced turners and cross paired them, or take their IAP Join date and pair up the lower half with the upper half. I had heard in the past that some people felt that the pen the received was not up to the standard of the one that they sent, but I have to say that in my PITH experiences I have been on both ends of that equation, and it didn't bother me at all as long as I did my best, and I always assumed that my partner did the same. In this case, the experienced turners would be going into it knowing this might happen. This type of event would likely have to be a SWAP instead of a double-random true PITH.


----------



## Nikitas (Apr 28, 2014)

Themed is a good idea.. Wether the pen is the same quality as mine or not i really dont care...Its about the penmakers getting together and having fun...


----------



## BSea (Apr 28, 2014)

toddlajoie said:


> I had heard in the past that some people felt that the pen the received was not up to the standard of the one that they sent, but I have to say that in my PITH experiences I have been on both ends of that equation, and it didn't bother me at all as long as I did my best, and I always assumed that my partner did the same. In this case, the experienced turners would be going into it knowing this might happen. This type of event would likely have to be a SWAP instead of a double-random true PITH.


I have no idea how many PITHs i've been in.  And I can never remember a time where the pen I received and the pen I sent were equal in quality.  Sometimes mine was a little better, sometimes not.  To me the idea of a PITH is to make a new friend or two.  I mean do people really get into these to get a masterpiece?  I always try my best.  After all, the pen is going to another turner who will look at my work, and I'd like him/her to at least think I knew a little about this craft.  But I'm not going to make an emperor, or a damascus steel pen.  Our local IAP chapter almost always has a PITH.  We have a $10 recommended limit. That is for the kit and the blank.  Nobody seems to get their feelings hurt, and I think it's always a fun event.  To make a long story short, I don't think it matters to most of us who we get paired with. Or their skill level.  Just my 2 cents.

Oh, and for the record, one of my favorite PITH pens was done by a relatively new turner.  It's not segmented, or a high end kit.  But the blank is interesting, and the fit and finish are excellent.


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 28, 2014)

Just throwing it out there. But I like the idea of a Pine theme. It was my favorite theme that Landon had.


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 28, 2014)

I like the idea of a simple theme like the pine or FOG.


----------



## preacherman (Apr 29, 2014)

I have never participated in a PITH and would like to participate in this one. While some of the themes sound interesting. I think I would just like to make a cool pen that I would like to have then send it to someone. I do like the idea of a spending limit on kit and blank.


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 29, 2014)

BSea said:


> toddlajoie said:
> 
> 
> > I had heard in the past that some people felt that the pen the received was not up to the standard of the one that they sent, but I have to say that in my PITH experiences I have been on both ends of that equation, and it didn't bother me at all as long as I did my best, and I always assumed that my partner did the same. In this case, the experienced turners would be going into it knowing this might happen. This type of event would likely have to be a SWAP instead of a double-random true PITH.
> ...


 
I have stand with Bob. People get so worked about this that they can't see the pen through self imposed fog of fear. Any swap should include your best effort...not perfect, but best. Some really cool ideas have come from pushing ourselves to see what we can not only think of, but execute. In the end...it's a pen.


----------



## denniszoomy (Apr 29, 2014)

I enjoy doing the PITH's and enjoy the themes. The fog one sounds fun, because just because you found something does not mean you can't cast it in Alumilite, LOL. 

A Few Other Ideas for themes:

segmenting
holiday pen
military/fire/police/ other public service
tv show/movie theme

Dennis


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 29, 2014)

How about FOG 7 mm plus send a blank of your FOG material?


----------



## mredburn (Apr 29, 2014)

If you post the theme at and in  the time of the sign up thread than people can determine whether they want to particpate or not.  They have the option at that time to decide if they have the tools or supplies and are willling to buy them if needed.  IF the requirements are too much they will elect to wait for another one.  I will say with the limited member participation allowed in the last few Piths I have backed out of trying to participating. You had almost 3 times as many members in the piths with no limits which means there is not enough room for everyone and I will let the newer members play.


----------



## kovalcik (Apr 29, 2014)

I think the choice of theme should depend a little on how many piths are planned for the year.  If there are only a couple, you want to make the theme general so that everyone can play (FOG wood, pine, acrylic blank, slims, etc.). If you plan a pith every month or two then you can make some of the themes more specialized (steampunk, segmenteg, etc.).  That way, someone can pass if they are not comfortable with the theme and know there soon will be another chance to play.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 29, 2014)

I try to participate in all the PITHs as long as there's room for me. I don't worry about themes etc. To me it's just a challenge to possibly do something I've never done before, or something I wouldn't normally do. I took Landon's Pine theme and made one of my very first kitless pens with it. 

I was Landon's partner in his last PITH. That was when they included pens made by their children and his son's partner wasn't able to finish his pen for whatever reason. So I made a pen for the both of them and received one from each in return. Those two have a special place in my display of PITH pens.


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 30, 2014)

How about a Midieval Theme. . . . . not htis one unless its going to extend into the later part of June or Early July.  I am to busy to play much before then


----------

